# Smoking in the rain



## sdorow95 (May 28, 2017)

Smoking my first brisket and it decided it's gonna rain......is this gonna mess up the brisket cooking process??


----------



## noboundaries (May 29, 2017)

Sdorow95, welcome to SMF!  Before I started using electronic gadgets, I smoked in rain with no problems.  Because my patio is uncovered I don't smoke in the rain anymore. 

Have fun!

Ray


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2017)

It depends on what kind of smoker you have.

But you can pick up a portable canopy at Walmart pretty cheap.

Al


----------



## submariner (May 30, 2017)

Welcome and those small canopy's sure can help!!!


----------

